# how short a time before trying for #2?



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I used this board a lot last year when I was going through ICSI at the ARGC. We now have a gorgeous 3 month old daughter (and are very aware of how lucky we are to have her). We'd really like to have another child and I was wondering if any of you have any advice/information about how short a gap you can leave before trying again. (Not yet, I'm not completely mad!, but we've been thinking about trying to do a cycle while I'm on maternity leave, so towards the end of this year. What do you think?)
Good luck to any of you undergoing treatment at the moment.
Jass xx


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Jass.

Well guess i must be mad as my daughter is 5 1/2 mnths old and im 11 weeks pregnant!!!!!! .
Wasnt planning on having another that quickly but amazingly fell pregnant naturally! We were thinking of starting IVF again when she was one but obviously its going to be a bit sooner!  
Think it depends on when you feel ready!
stacy


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Stacy,

wow, congratulations! I don't think you're mad at all - must have been a bit of a surprise though and wonderful to be able to do things naturally.
I just wondered if clinics recommend you wait a certain length of time, either after birth or after b/feeding, before you try again - if anyone has any info on this would be interested to hear. I know miracles happen, but I think it's safe to say any future children of ours will be through ICSI, so we'll be going back unfortunately.
Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy
x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Jass28

I don't think you are mad... well, at least if you are, then I am too!!

I am 41 and had my gorgeous daughter 10 weeks ago.  We have already been for a review appointment at the fertility clinic, given that they said at the start of my pregnancy if we wanted another one not to hang about, and recommended 3 months between the birth of this child and starting another ICSI cycle.

So I am going to give up breastfeeding at the end of May, the clinic will give me something to invoke a period, and then I will start an ICSI cycle at the beginning of June.  This means that I can fit 2 cycles in before I go back to work in September, though obviously I am hoping the first will work!!!

The recommendation to go ahead so fast is because of my age... apparently I have more chance of success because I have been pregnant before, but my chances are falling fast simply because I am approaching 42 - and the clinic have said their success rates beyond someone's 42nd birthday are fairly dire.

Hope this helps

Best of luck

Dobby


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Jass
I asked my GP very soon after the birth of our DS how long I should leave, and she only said the ideal would be at least 6 months. She reckoned that would give enough time for your ligaments, muscles etc to repair enough to make things easier the next time round. I didn't really listen, though - started trying again asap - and I know a couple of women who fell again before 6 months and didn't have any problems.
Lisa x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Go for it!    I went to see my new GP a couple of weeks ago to ask if I could go back on metformin for my pcos (with a view to starting ttc later in the year) and he positively encouraged me to start trying again now if I wanted to - despite having had a c section only 4.5 months earlier!  I was gobsmacked as I felt like I had been ordered home for BMS with DH        I guess the only real considerations are if you could cope with looking after two really small children.  Good luck everyone 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all of you
Thanks very much for your replies - seems I'm not alone in thinking about it all so early!
Dobby, I wish you lots of luck with your forthcoming cycle.
Jass xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Me too!!

Stacy - You are one lucky woman .Congratulations 

Jass I would love another baby as well - go for it hon

All the very best for us all  

YodaXX


----------



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi All
Hope you don't mind me popping in here. I have a darling little girl who is now 7mths and me and DH are simply over the moon in love with our little terror  . 
We were blessed to fall pregnant after our 1st ICSI try with all the odds against us (me severe PCOS and DH had to have an opp to retrieve sperm). We have two embies frsoted and some sperm (though not much - 6 straws apparently??).
I cant help feeling ungrateful as whenever I see a pregnant woman I feel like "oh I wish that was me - again". Then I feel guilty as I prayed and prayed for 1 and now she's here shouldn't I be over this whole longing thing? 
How did you all broach the subject with your partners? My DH is like "when DD is 2 or 3 we'll try again". That would make me 33 (am 31 in Dec 07) and right now it feels so far away.
Part of me says to myself that I m crazy wishing to be pregnant with the tiredness, sickness and SPD AND a little one ontop of it but part of me just wants to go again.  
.
My argument is that the money we have to pay annually for the freezing (£216 for sperm and £216 for embryos) could be better spent on FET or another cycle. 
How much have your clinics said FET would be? How much drugs and how long does a cycle take? 
Hope you dont mind my waffle, would appreciate the feedback.

Mahria


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mariah

I was told ours would cost £800. Ours will be natural though think its more if you have to get the medicated FET.

I know exactly where you are coming from with the baby no 2.  I felt broody about 5 months after Lewis was born and I had a pretty horrendous pregnancy and birth too.  

Good Luck toots

XXX


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining in our DD was born 25 Nov 2006 so she is 8mths we have 7 frosties and will start DR around 27 Aug to start FET. Even though pregnancy was so hard and the first few mths of parenthood so difficult. We realised being parrents is the most wonderful thing in the world.Our GP has been really supportive too. We have been secretly hoping it would happen naturally. Good luck to everyone
Its costing at our clinic £610 and £100 for drugs if our frosties don't thaw we don't pay for treatment though.
Love
Donna


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi

I just wanted to join in, Im 27 weeks gone and already thinking about when to try for number 2. I want to breastfeed but I had to take metformin and Im wondering how a) the two will mix and if im breastfeeding isnt this going to ruin my chances? Ideally Id like to get pregnant again 1 day after the birth if you know what i mean in a jokey way, and get it all over and done with because I dont want to waste a single month knowing how long it took to get pg with number 1. 

please advise me what clinics have said xxxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there Lotsky,

Best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy and your birth...not long now till you meet your first miracle. Do try to enjoy this time, its very special and even when you have another baby it will be different. I remember being so excited before I got to meet Evelyn and loved the new baby days. I know was lucky, I had a really good "babymoon" and I'll always look back on those days as some of my happiest.

As for how long to wait its up to you BUT the medical profession are keen to make you wait. I lost count of the number of people who asked about contraception just after Evelyn was born (and no we ignored them all but with our IF issues I figured it didn't matter). There is a good argument that you should let your body recover from pregnancy and birth and rebuild your reserves before going through another one. 

I also breastfed Evelyn for 13 months and my clinic want one clear AF after breastfeeding before a cycle. So all in all we waited quite a long time to try again.

Anyway best of luck


Edna


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Just a quick post as I'm off to bed but *Lotsky*, you need to stop breastfeeding before restarting metformin.

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

My DD is 6 months old and I'm so tempted to start trying again!  She was a natrual pregnacny to our surprise as apparently I dont Ovulate.  Been using birth control until now but I can't stop thinking in my head that it took us 3 yrs to get Isabel I don't want to wait say till she is 1 and find it takes another 3 yrs to get another baby if we were lucky enough too as I've already said I can't face TX now and if Isabel is it then she is it.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I had a good friend who ttc for years and then a few months after giving birth when she finally got pregnant she got pregnant again they told her this is because you are more fertile shortly after giving birth .. unfortunately she lost the baby at 8 wks but she was amazed at how quickly she got pregnant.  I think it depends a lot on how you feel and how you managed your first pregnancy as a second one is always going to be harder work in some ways just due to having a little one already ..but in some ways having a very young baby is easier than a 2/3 yr old who are into everything .. 

Good Luck to everyone who is ttc their second baby x 
Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm starting to think about another baby - mollie is nearly 10 months old, and i'm starting to feel that 'ache' to be pg again!  I've just posted a long post somewhere - but i realised after that it was in the wrong place, i'm hoping a nice mod will move it for me!  (i've posted in 'inbetween treatment' and i think i should have come in here!)

I will introduce myself properly later, but it's nice to see all you ladies with the same thoughts - not to mention some with lovely surprises on the way!

Sallywags


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hello, all,  nice to meet you,- I wondered if you could help me- 

My DD is 4 months old and I want to try again with my frosties either late December or early January- as one way or the other I want either to move on. Following my c section I had heavy bleeding for 9 weeks however it is now a further 9 weeks later and I have not had any menstrual bleeding.  I was partially breastfeeding my daughter but three weeks ago she decided that that was that and will now take only formula.  Should my period have arrived by now?  I have been having some hot flushes but my GP says its not the menopause.  I am hoping to start down regging in November which is why I am keen to have another period now.  

If someone can enlighten me as to what might be going on it would be appreciated, also why is it assumed that once you have been pregnant,it increases your chances second time around.

I am 46 and have had donor tx.

Many thanks

roze


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

sades no- I think if possible kids close together can share alot of experiences together and it can be nice, and on the other hand age gaps mean older kids can show younger kids 'the way' so to speak so I wouldnt worry about age gap being right so whats right for you

xLotsky x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

well there is going to be 19 months between my too so we will see how they get on!


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello ladies  

Eek, just made an appointment at our clinic for next month to go back and talk about FET - am I mad thinking about this so soon?  DH keen to try for another asap as doesn't want too big a gap between babies, and who knows how long it will take?  We were lucky first time round but statistically likely to have to try several times for no.2...  It would be good to maybe see if we can have one go before I go back to work after mat leave.

Does anyone know whether FET cycles are usually medicated, or can you do natural cycle??

Thanks,
Bec


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there,

Congratulations on your lovely son.

I really understand your desire to try again soon. I'd like a small gap between Evelyn and a sibling but it keeps getting bigger  . 

I guess your clinic will be able to let you know if its too soon or if they are happy to let you try again. Same for what type of FET to try. My clinic do medicated FET for preference but will also try a natural cycle.

Anyway best of luck with your appointment and your journey for no2.


Edna


----------

